# blue and tan chi I'm adopting



## qtchi

This is the 10 month old chi that I will be adopting. His pictures were taken by the owner. They're very cloudy, small and not in good light. The puppies in the picture are about 3 months or something like that. The puppies are rescues and they got fixed recently. There is one picture of him at 5 weeks old when he was dumped by his breeder at a rescue where the owner is a foster. He was dumped at 5 weeks old because of a hernia. The hernia was fixed, and he's had no problems since then. She intended on keeping him, but her daughter will be having surgery in a month or so and she needs to relocate to a relatives house.

His colors are not that clear in the pictures so I can't tell for sure if he's really blue or a shade of blue.


----------



## OzChi

Aww, he's a handsome little man. He's lucky to be comming home with you!


----------



## carrieandcricket

Oh my goodness what an adorable little man! He is too cute, and looks really active and playful.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

i loveeeeeeeeeee blues  congrats hes handsome!


----------



## svdreamer

What a little cutie. I have a blue and tan, too. I love that color.


----------



## bayoumah

hi yes he looks blue what a strikeing looking chih congrats


----------



## Charlotte~

He's such a cutie  and you're lucky to have found each other


----------



## vicsta55

He is precious and looks like a hoot! Blues have a soft spot in my heart. Some of you know that 10 yeas ago I had a home invasion and those monsters took my then 13 week blue female chi. I only had her for 3 weeks and we had alrready bonded, ject.devasting. Sorry that I went off sub


----------



## carrieandcricket

I love when others post to this thread. It means I can come back and look at the pics more. He is cute.


----------



## qtchi

Thanks everybody. I thought he looked pretty cute for a rescue, and he looks similar in size and shape to Venus except that he's a bit heavier. She was just a stray from the shelter so she's pretty cute for a rescue too. He sounds very sweet according to the owner. He's been raised by people since he was 5 weeks old so I figure he's very well socialized. She even sleeps with him in her bed, and he's very used to kids and other dogs.

The owner was fostering him, but the rescue she fostered for ran out of money so she had to pay for all of his surgeries in order to save him. That's why she was going to keep him, but then her daughter's surgeries came up so she decided to find him a home. All of the puppies she is fostering have found a home too.


----------



## LostLakeLua

qtchi said:


> I thought he looked pretty cute for a rescue, and he looks similar in size and shape to Venus except that he's a bit heavier. She was just a stray from the shelter so she's pretty cute for a rescue too.


LOL!! :lol: So what are you saying, most rescue dogs aren't cute?? =P

Haha; he is really adorable! He looks a lot darker blue in the recent pictures than he did as a pup. He reminds me of a blue min-pin if that ever existed lol!


----------



## qtchi

No, rescues can be very cute too. What I meant was that I don't expect them to be as cute as they are because they were just dumped or weren't cared for. Even though I know it happens all the time, it's still hard to imagine a really cute dog being dumped, neglected, or abandoned so when there is a cute rescue available I'm surprised. 

I am picking him up Sunday afternoon so I should have some pictures of him by Sunday evening. The lighting in the pictures is so bad that I can't tell what color he really is. I think she took all of them at night and indoors with the exception of the one where he is a puppy. I barely know what a blue dog even looks like because I just heard about them. 

He does look like a min pin, and I'm sure people will ask me all the time if he is a min pin or what kind of dog he is. A lot of people don't think Venus is a chi because of her coloring. I don't know if she's really a chi because I don't know her breeding, but she is 4lbs of cuteness.


----------



## svdreamer

She's adorable and looks all chi to me.


----------



## LostLakeLua

Awww she's so pretty! I see all chihuahua as well. The markings are rat-terrier-ish but have seen some chihuahuas that way too; her face and body shape looks all chihuahua!!


----------



## qtchi

She does look rat terrier or even a toy fox terrier in her markings, but the shape of her body, head, and tail are very different from a rat terrier or a toy fox terrier. She is mistaken for a rat terrier if she's mistaken for another breed at all. It's usually, "What kind of dog is that?" and, "I've never seen a chihuahua that looks like that so are you sure she is a chihuahua?" Of course I tell them that I'm not actually sure, but she is a chi as far as I can tell and as far as other chi owners, breeders, vets, and groomers can guess. Now I'll have a "min pin" and a "rat terrier".


----------



## LostLakeLua

LOL!! People always assume my LC chi's are pomeranians or even papillon. I would love to see a chocolate papillon. =P I'm surprised how many folks don't know that LC chihuahuas even exist. Seems like so many people just see the stereotypical "taco bell" chihuahua, and assume they're all light tan with huge ears and short coats.


----------



## carrieandcricket

My Cricket is a "taco bell" chi lol


----------



## qtchi

carrieandcricket said:


> My Cricket is a "taco bell" chi lol


I can barely see Cricket in your avatar, but she is very very cute from what I can see. I don't think she looks like the Taco Bell dog except that she is a similar color. The Taco Bell dog is cute, but not really very Chihuahua looking.


----------



## elaina

i love her markings  , people think my minnie is a rat terrier because of her coloring too


----------



## carrieandcricket

qtchi said:


> I can barely see Cricket in your avatar, but she is very very cute from what I can see. I don't think she looks like the Taco Bell dog except that she is a similar color. The Taco Bell dog is cute, but not really very Chihuahua looking.


What is the other chi? They are both very pretty.


----------



## qtchi

elaina said:


> i love her markings  , people think my minnie is a rat terrier because of her coloring too


Thanks Elaina, Minnie is such a cute chi too. I really like the tri-color chis, and I was so surprised to find her at the shelter, but she was all skin and bones. Technically Venus is my 9 year old daughter's dog. She is the one who paid the fees for her dog, and she had saved for at least a year and a half. 




carrieandcricket said:


> What is the other chi? They are both very pretty.


I'm not sure which chi you are asking about?


----------



## carrieandcricket

I'm not sure which chi you are asking about?[/QUOTE said:


> I guess Venus? The one with the different colors. Not the new one.


----------



## qtchi

carrieandcricket said:


> I guess Venus? The one with the different colors. Not the new one.


Venus is a tri-color chi that most people think is a rat terrier or a toy fox terrier. She could be a chi mix, but most people don't think so because her features look too chi to be mixed. She's the one in my avatar wearing a little hoodie that I made her.


----------



## carrieandcricket

I think she is beautiful.


----------



## guccigrande

He is a stunning wee boy!
when are you bringing him home?


----------



## qtchi

carrieandcricket said:


> I think she is beautiful.


Thank you. Do you have more pictures of Cricket?


----------



## qtchi

guccigrande said:


> He is a stunning wee boy!
> when are you bringing him home?


Thank you so much. I was going to bring him home today, but the owner told me that her son is really having hard time with it. I had originally told her that I could wait to pick him up until after the holidays so they could spend it together, but she said it was fine and she would have us pick him up today. However, when she finally broke the news to her 8 year old son, he was crying so much that she asked if it would be okay if we did wait until after the holidays. They have had him since he was 5 weeks old originally as a rescue, and her son carried him around all the time. I know my daughter is usually with Venus which is why I understand how bad it is for her son to lose his dog. Also, the boy's older sister is going in for heart surgery soon and his sister and mom will relocate for the surgery so I really feel bad for him. They have a Yorkie that they've had for a few years so they will be keeping that one.


----------



## carrieandcricket

qtchi said:


> Thank you. Do you have more pictures of Cricket?


Not yet, but I will have to take more. She is adorable. I'm going to try and get one with my son holding her. He is a big boy and I've always thought it was cute when big guys hold little dogs.


----------



## quinnandleah

He is adorable.


----------



## intent2smile

He is adorable! It is great that you are helping out a family that is going through such a rough time and being so understanding at the same time.

I also think that is funny how so many people think that chihuahua's are so many different breeds if they do not look like the taco bell dog.

I had a lady the other day tell me that Jaxx could not be a chihuahua because one of his ears do not stand up, which it does sometimes but sometimes it lies down and other times both of his ears lie down. It is funny that people think if a chihuahua does not look like the taco bell dog then it can not be a chihuahua.


----------



## qtchi

intent2smile said:


> He is adorable! It is great that you are helping out a family that is going through such a rough time and being so understanding at the same time.
> 
> I also think that is funny how so many people think that chihuahua's are so many different breeds if they do not look like the taco bell dog.
> 
> I had a lady the other day tell me that Jaxx could not be a chihuahua because one of his ears do not stand up, which it does sometimes but sometimes it lies down and other times both of his ears lie down. It is funny that people think if a chihuahua does not look like the taco bell dog then it can not be a chihuahua.


Thank you. I had a red and tan Doberman when I was really young, and a lot of people didn't know what kind of dog he was because of his coloring. I had some people tell me that he wasn't a Doberman. If his ears weren't cropped and his tail wasn't docked then I'm sure nobody would have believed me. He was from a rescue too.

I think Jaxx is very cute, and he looks like a chi to me. Is he fairly young? Maybe that's why his ear isn't standing all the time.

I can't wait to see what the reactions people will be to Venus and our new chi. I'm sure I'll get the min pin comments right away. Sometimes people think Venus is a puppy of some dog because she is so small, and when I tell them she's a full grown chi their eyes get real big. 

I think I'll name our new dog Tiberius after James Tiberius Kirk or Captain Kirk from Star Trek. I'll embroider his initials on his clothes JTK. He'll be so cute. No other names are coming to me right now. His current name is Tiny.


----------



## intent2smile

qtchi said:


> Thank you. I had a red and tan Doberman when I was really young, and a lot of people didn't know what kind of dog he was because of his coloring. I had some people tell me that he wasn't a Doberman. If his ears weren't cropped and his tail wasn't docked then I'm sure nobody would have believed me. He was from a rescue too.
> 
> I think Jaxx is very cute, and he looks like a chi to me. Is he fairly young? Maybe that's why his ear isn't standing all the time.
> 
> I can't wait to see what the reactions people will be to Venus and our new chi. I'm sure I'll get the min pin comments right away. Sometimes people think Venus is a puppy of some dog because she is so small, and when I tell them she's a full grown chi their eyes get real big.
> 
> I think I'll name our new dog Tiberius after James Tiberius Kirk or Captain Kirk from Star Trek. I'll embroider his initials on his clothes JTK. He'll be so cute. No other names are coming to me right now. His current name is Tiny.


I love the name Tiberius that is really cute! The idea of monogramming his clothes is a very cute idea as well!

We had a hard time naming Jaxx as well. His name is short for Jaxxson (I did not want just the normal spelling of Jackson...so I decided to be a little original.) We went through 3 or 4 days of him not having any name and then came up with Jaxx. Approximately a week after we came up with Jaxx my boyfriend came up with Mater because he thinks he looks rusty like the wrecker in Cars. I did not want to confuse him though and I had already got used to the name Jaxx so we tossed a coin and Jaxx stayed. 
Jaxx is 6 months old. 
I get the same look from people when they ask about Jaxx and tell me about their chihuahuas that are 14 pounds or more and I tell them Jaxx may still look like a puppy and act like a puppy but other than gaining his last pound he is probably fully grown.


----------

